# Installing Windows 10 using Windows 7 key



## MichaelDFF (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi guys,
Okay, so I wanted to know, I currently have a pc at home with a paid Windows 7 installed. I am getting a new computer either Friday or Monday with an SSD. Seeing as I want Windows 10 now and not 7 and I want it on my SSD how to I get to do this. I already downloaded a Windows 10 file in order to make one of my flash drives eligible for a windows 10 installation.

Will it be possible for me to just install windows 10 on the new SSD with this flash drive using my Windows 7 key, whilst my original windows 7 is still installed on the old Hard drive. And if it is how to I go about deleting my old OS from the HDD, seeing as I also want to use that HDD in my new pc, without formatting all the games I have on it currently?

Thank you in advance


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 6, 2017)

Nope, you need to install Windows 10 first and make sure the Windows 7 key is transferred to your Windows account after you've installed Windows 10 (not quite sure how that works). I missed the last step and I could not activate Windows 10 after a re-install... Microsoft seem to have done everything they can to make it a PITA. Also, it's technically too late to do this now anyhow, as the upgrade offer has expired. But KMSPico works quite well...

As for getting rid of Windows, delete the Windows folder.


----------



## pigulici (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes, it is possible, I did myself few days ago...


----------



## MichaelDFF (Apr 6, 2017)

pigulici said:


> Yes, it is possible, I did myself few days ago...


But can you tell me exactly what steps to follow?


----------



## pigulici (Apr 6, 2017)

I dump the win10 iso on a usb stick, and started the installer with internet activated, so when asked the serial, I give the win7 serial, few moments later, he give me the option to choose partition..


----------



## MichaelDFF (Apr 6, 2017)

pigulici said:


> I dump the win10 iso on a usb stick, and started the installer with internet activated, so when asked the serial, I give the win7 serial, few moments later, he give me the option to choose partition..


Was this with your old OS still on the old harddrive? Or was this just with the SSD inserted?


----------



## ironwolf (Apr 6, 2017)

Two quick ways to use your Windows 7 key during the install:

1. When asked for the serial #, put in that Windows 7 serial # and continue on.  It should activate as soon as it hits an internet connection.

2. When asked for the serial #, at bottom of window click on the I don't have a serial # text (or whatever it says).  It will then ask what version you want to install, ie. Home or Pro.  Be sure to install the right version that matches your Windows 7 key.  Then once you get into windows you can activate by putting in the key.  Some people prefer this method, not sure why honestly.  Easier to do #1, since the installer will see your key and know which flavor of Windows 10 you are trying to install.


----------



## pigulici (Apr 6, 2017)

I work at pc repairshop, it will work, just do it...


----------



## Jetster (Apr 6, 2017)

First off. If it's oem then no. If you did not take advantage of the free upgrade. Then No it won't work. Are there way around this yes but I'm not saying.


----------



## MichaelDFF (Apr 6, 2017)

ironwolf said:


> Two quick ways to use your Windows 7 key during the install:
> 
> 1. When asked for the serial #, put in that Windows 7 serial # and continue on.  It should activate as soon as it hits an internet connection.
> 
> 2. When asked for the serial #, at bottom of window click on the I don't have a serial # text (or whatever it says).  It will then ask what version you want to install, ie. Home or Pro.  Be sure to install the right version that matches your Windows 7 key.  Then once you get into windows you can activate by putting in the key.  Some people prefer this method, not sure why honestly.  Easier to do #1, since the installer will see your key and know which flavor of Windows 10 you are trying to install.


Thank you, but I still want to know if I can do a clean installation of Windows with my new SSD whilst my old Windows is still installed on the other pc?


----------



## Jetster (Apr 6, 2017)

MichaelDFF said:


> Thank you, but I still want to know if I can do a clean installation of Windows with my new SSD whilst my old Windows is still installed on the other pc?


Lol. Really?


----------



## pigulici (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes, you can, jesus, just do it already...in worst case will tell you that it is not a good key...


----------



## MichaelDFF (Apr 6, 2017)

pigulici said:


> Yes, you can, jesus, just do it already...in worst case will tell you that it is not a good key...


If you maybe took the time to read my question properly you would have realized that I am not home at the moment, so I just wanted to get my facts straight so that I can get home on Friday and have everything prepared and not try to install Windows all night long trying every single scenario. Try to be a bit more patient next time you answer a question. I will still give a thanks if it actually works.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 6, 2017)

I read your post again. Does your new PC come with 10 installed?


----------



## MichaelDFF (Apr 6, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I read your post again. Does your new PC come with 10 installed?


Nope, it has no OS. Not even 7.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 6, 2017)

Then see my first post. It won't work. If it's a retail 7 you can use it but not on both computers


----------



## MichaelDFF (Apr 6, 2017)

Marcel said:


> I also read it again, I don't think it is possible to activate 2 machines with the same key. Maybe try to de-activate the old machine before you activate the new one. You still can access the machine while it is deactivated, you only see a message in the right low corner.


Aaaaah thank you. This is the type of reply I wanted. Thank you Marcel, will do this


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Marcel said:


> I also read it again, I don't think it is possible to activate 2 machines with the same key. Maybe try to de-activate the old machine before you activate the new one. You still can access the machine while it is deactivated, you only see a message in the right low corner.



It is entirely possible.  Not technically legal, but possible thanks to the way Microsoft's activation system works.


----------

